# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Bloedonderzoek

## sneeuwbal

bij onderzoek van vers bloed is op de monitor van de pc tezien ,
dat de bloedplaatjes twee aan twee aan elkaar kleven .
Wie heeft er ervaring mee?

----------

